# My little boy Kitkat



## sheen4r (Jul 5, 2011)

I lost my 6 year old moggy Kitkat last week. 
I don't know what happened to him. He was fine all day, ate and drank as normal. However around 12:20am he was howling which woke my father up. My father found he had vomitted but it was just food no blood etc, kitkat then drank some water and within 10min he stopped breathing. I can't get over what happened to him. I didn't want him to have an autopsy as the thought of him being cut up breaks my heart. What could have happened to him? It was so sudden. He was an indoor cat.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

this is absolutely awful!!!! I'm so sorry to hear that!

I can completely understand why you didn't have an autopsy. . . in a way it would have helped a lot with understanding your loss but at the same time the thought of the autopsy would have been really traumatic for you.

I'm sorry I can't provide any insight into what happened but I am really really sorry to hear what happened


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

so sorry to read your post about KitKat -you must be really in shock-to lose him so suddenly at such a young age

We lost our 14 collie cross Lulu suddenly-she was fine all day then began to pant heavily-we put it down to the heat as it was January and we had the heating on.
We decided we would take her to the vets in the a.m as it was late and we didnt want to stress her out more-plus our other dog has dementia and we dont leave him on his own
We put her on the couch,she seemed to settle down-was lying with her head on my knee
Suddenly she just stopped breathing-it was awful - I can really feel for you
I can understand why you didnt want an autopsy -I didnt either .
Would your vet be able to give you any idea what could have happened?
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 
We had something simular happen to one our cats a few years ago. (molly).
Like you i didn't want her to be cut up. We might have know what caused it but it would not have bought her back. Even now i still wonder what it could have been.
I think now it could have been heart problem. like a Heart attack.
Which could be the same for Kitkat but it's just a guess.
It happens to Humans one Day fine the next not
Life does seem very un fair.
It sounds like it was very quick so did not suffer and your father was with him.
He had a great life with you well loved and cared for.

I hope soon the memories of your little Kitkat will bring back a smile to your face.x

R.I.P Kitkat and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## sheen4r (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. It's very comforting to know there are people who understand how we feel.

I'm going to speak to the vet later this week.

Kitkat leaves a brother behind (Tigger) who is really struggling - When Kitkat passed Tigger was with him - he now won't come into the front room where it happened and has become very clingy. I'm trying to be upbeat for him as he is very down. 

I'm sure in time we will all be ok.
Thank you all again.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Kitkat.


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor puss cat. 
Just give your other kitty lots of cuddles and love - he will be ok in time.

R.I.P little KitKat x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P Kit Kat


----------



## sheen4r (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------

